# PR Advice Considering Age



## Asif_Ali (Sep 24, 2020)

*Age Factor for PR*

Hi Folks,

Pls guide me as per my situation,

Bachelors 4 years, 4 years job experience, will turn 30 this November, ultimate goal PR, currently planning to go for study visa (most probably PGD -2 Years)

would it be a right move considering all parameters especially Age factor for PR ?


----------



## Asif_Ali (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Bachelors 4 years, 4 years job experience, will turn 30 this November, ultimate goal PR, currently planning to go for study visa (most probably PGD-2 Years)

would it be a right move considering all parameters especially Age factor for PR ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

If you are coming from Pakistan you might not be able to enter the program of study that you are considering. The Pakistani education system is significantly inferior to the Canadian system and any credential earned there will not be considered as being equivalent to a Canadian credential.

As for your age, I don't see 30 as being a big detriment.


----------

